# Topic: Bladder dysfunction was identified in 50% of patients with IBS



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.emedicine.com/ped/topic1210.htm Nongastrointestinal smooth-muscle abnormalities Quote:..."Bladder dysfunction was identified in 50% of patients with IBS and in only 13% of control subjects. One study found patients with IBS to have a higher incidence of orthostatic hypotension. A clinical study demonstrated a greater reduction of forced expiratory volumes in 1 second (FEV1) induced by methacholine in patients with IBS than in control subjects."...


----------

